# MODS TO MY LANG 36



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2018)

I just thought I would share what I have done to my Lang 36 Patio to get even temps across the entire cooking chamber, including not having the top rack running hotter than the bottom.
I simply put a bread pan full of water next to the fire box, & extended the stack down into the cc about 6 inches.






I also added a couple of more gauges and you can see that the entire cooker is running about the same temp!





When I first got it, the fire box end was about 20 degrees hotter than the other end & the top rack was about 20 degrees hotter than the bottom rack. But with a little tinkering it is even all the way thru. Very easy fix!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't know much about those smokers, but to get all the Therms reading the same is an Accomplishment on any kind of Smoker or Stove!!
That's Great, Al !!

Bear


----------



## dcecil (Oct 12, 2018)

Al, that’s a great idea sticking a water pan on top shelf.  Is that how you solved the top to bottom variance


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 12, 2018)

Good job Al!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 12, 2018)

Al gets 20 deg difference and thinks of mods. I do my mods and i get 20 deg difference.  

You know who to listen to.

Nice setup Al. My first impulse when seing the thread title was "Lang needs mods?". But when i saw the results...

Now i epxect Lang to have a desing change.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 12, 2018)

Don't have one but I like your mod!  

Filed away and remembered if I ever smoke on my brother in laws Oklahoma Joe again. Firebox side was way way hotter than the rest.  I think the bread pan full of water might help a lot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Al, that’s a great idea sticking a water pan on top shelf.  Is that how you solved the top to bottom variance



No the water pan is on the bottom shelf, I took the top shelf out so you could see the mods better.
The water pan evened out the side to side temps, but extending the stack down evened out the top to bottom variance.
Al


----------



## dcecil (Oct 13, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> No the water pan is on the bottom shelf, I took the top shelf out so you could see the mods better.
> The water pan evened out the side to side temps, but extending the stack down evened out the top to bottom variance.
> Al


I see it now, I thought that was a little water bowl but after putting on my glasses I can see the extension lol


----------



## busmania (Oct 13, 2018)

I want to extend my chimney on my Yoder into cooking chamber. Is that galvanized pipe?


----------



## kawboy (Oct 13, 2018)

On my New Braunsfel I extended the stack to the rack and added about eight inches on the top.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 14, 2018)

Al
Good to see you got it dialed in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2018)

busmania said:


> I want to extend my chimney on my Yoder into cooking chamber. Is that galvanized pipe?


Yes it's galvanized, but it doesn't get hot enough where it would be a problem.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2018)

Good job on the mod and it's results Al....  Nothing to do now but go for a drive...  Enjoy the ride...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Good job on the mod and it's results Al....  Nothing to do now but go for a drive...  Enjoy the ride...



Ha Ha!
Thanks Dave!
Al


----------



## Memarkj (Oct 22, 2018)

I had the same idea for a 20” Horizon, used a drywall mud pan (heli-arc SST) nearly the width of the chamber. Works great.
T


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2018)

Memarkj said:


> I had the same idea for a 20” Horizon, used a drywall mud pan (heli-arc SST) nearly the width of the chamber. Works great.
> T
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good idea, and it sure makes a difference!
My bread pan is getting a little weak from the heat, so I will look into the mud pan!
Thanks!
Al


----------



## Memarkj (Oct 23, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a good idea, and it sure makes a difference!
> My bread pan is getting a little weak from the heat, so I will look into the mud pan!
> Thanks!
> Al


Al; Not sure where you are but here are some links:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/ToolPro-18-in-Stainless-Steel-Mud-Pan-TP03051/301284537


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks!
I'll check it out!
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Oct 23, 2018)

Al, can you explain your mods a little more?  Maybe I should just look at mods for a OK Joe and that would be easier.  It looks like you put that pan of water on the opposite side of the fire box.  I don't understand how that helps keep the heat even across?

I have easily a 20 degree difference on the other side of my hot box.  I also only have one level so it causes my temp gauges to basically be useless other than getting an idea of temp.  (for me it shows a lot hotter than the probe on my grate.  What did extending your smoke stack do also?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Al, can you explain your mods a little more?  Maybe I should just look at mods for a OK Joe and that would be easier.  It looks like you put that pan of water on the opposite side of the fire box.  I don't understand how that helps keep the heat even across?
> 
> I have easily a 20 degree difference on the other side of my hot box.  I also only have one level so it causes my temp gauges to basically be useless other than getting an idea of temp.  (for me it shows a lot hotter than the probe on my grate.  What did extending your smoke stack do also?



A Lang is a reverse flow smoker, so the stack & the firebox are on the same end. The water pan is up against the firebox end & that evened out the side to side temps. Extending the stack into the cooking chamber evened out the temps between the top & bottom racks. Hope this helps.
Al


----------



## nkpal624 (Dec 10, 2018)

Memarkj said:


> I had the same idea for a 20” Horizon, used a drywall mud pan (heli-arc SST) nearly the width of the chamber. Works great.
> T
> 
> 
> ...


The mud pan idea is great. Seems more effective than the small pan I am using right now


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey, Al!  

Looks like the wife is going to "surprise" me with a lang 36 for my 40th.  I'm going to grab a couple things to mod like you have here.  What is the diameter of the down tube and how did you fasten it?  Thanks!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2019)

I think it's a 4" adjustable elbow. but you can adjust it straight & it fits nice & tight up in the stack.
I got it at HD.If you can't find it maybe I can find it online & send you the link.
Al


----------



## worm304 (Feb 26, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I think it's a 4" adjustable elbow. but you can adjust it straight & it fits nice & tight up in the stack.
> I got it at HD.If you can't find it maybe I can find it online & send you the link.
> Al


Thanks!!! I'll check it out and let you know.  Going to grab that and look for a mud pan.  Any of thoughts on the length of mud pan I should look for? Longer better?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm just using a 9" bread pan, but when that goes, I think I'll go the mud pan route also.
I'm thinking at least 12" or bigger.
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2022)

Hawging It said:


> Nice work!



Thanks Hawg!
Al


----------



## Dantij (Feb 23, 2022)

I saw a post recently that said using galvanized pipe in the cook chamber is a no no.  Why would that pose a problem?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2022)

Dantij said:


> I saw a post recently that said using galvanized pipe in the cook chamber is a no no.  Why would that pose a problem?



The cooking chamber in a smoker does not get hot enough to cause a problem. The problem is, when heated to higher temps, as in using galvanized in the firebox, the metal gives off fumes that are toxic. Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 24, 2022)

Awesome Mods and results. I'm curious about the stack extension, it makes sense to me and I have read and heard a lot of people talking about the logic of it, but when talking with Craig at Bell Fab he didn't recommend it. This build will not be a reverse flow and he thought that extending the stack didn't create the best results, even though he would if I asked. I figured I'd go with the fabricators recommendation and add something later when experimenting to see the difference. Do you think there is a difference between the stack extension on reverse flow verse standard horizontal offset?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome Mods and results. I'm curious about the stack extension, it makes sense to me and I have read and heard a lot of people talking about the logic of it, but when talking with Craig at Bell Fab he didn't recommend it. This build will not be a reverse flow and he thought that extending the stack didn't create the best results, even though he would if I asked. I figured I'd go with the fabricators recommendation and add something later when experimenting to see the difference. Do you think there is a difference between the stack extension on reverse flow verse standard horizontal offset?



I would definitely go with what Craig said. That being said, if you want the top rack in the smoker to run hotter than the bottom rack, then no need to mess with the stack. I’m kinda OCD and wanted the whole cook chamber to be the same temp., and the extension did exactly that. The smoker still has the same draw, and it draws so well that I can cold smoke with an AMNPS in the firebox, with no heat & it will draw right thru the CC and out the stack with no problem.
Al


----------

